# Thickest skyscraper in the world above the 300m mark?



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

The 'narrowest skyscraper' thread got me curious about this. Which is the thickest/widest skyscraper in the world that is still considered a supertall? :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Palais Royale, Mumbai









Abraj Al Bait Clock Tower









Ryugyong Hotel, although the floor space is thin


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Palais Royale and Abraj Al Bait also came into my mind as the first thought. Also Shanghai Tower is really thick, but tapers slimmer towards the top. connected Towers can look as if they were extremely thick too, Palais Royale is so thick, because of an atrium, it is more like a ring structure than a thick building. Dubai Pearl will also look extremely massive, because of similar reasons. And there are quite long towers, thick in one dimension but very slim in the other. Keangnam Langmark Tower in Hanoi is a good example. :cheers:


----------



## 1Filipe1 (Jul 13, 2012)

the willis tower maybe? lol


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Dubai Pearl, Dubai
300 m height, just imagine, how wide it gonna be!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I never really counted them as one building.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

1Filipe1 said:


> the willis tower maybe? lol


Yeah, it's the largest completed mentioned on here. I think Pearl is a little bigger, and Abraj-Al-Bait main tower is about 1 million square feet smaller.

The Pentagon is 6,500,000 square feet, nearly 3 times more than ESB (grey) is. If stood on one of its sides, it'd be well over 400 metres tall.


----------

